# Second brood box full of capped honey ??



## Hoxbar (Mar 1, 2010)

In early April I caught a swarm from one of my hives. I placed them in a large hive body on fresh beeswax foundation. They drew all nine frames out beatuifully in about 3 weeks. I was really busy with work and was not able to put my second hive body (medium super)on until the end of May. I inspected the hive two weeks later and was shocked to see that the foundation had been drawn out completly and that there was liquid in the cells. There were no eggs in the cells and the frames were extra heavy. I've been checking on the hive once a week since the beginning of June. The liquid I've been seeing is honey and the bees have capped all the frames of this beautiful golden honey. 
I've never heard of bees filling the second brood box with honey! This is a very strong hive. They are always working and pretty agressive. The botttom hive body is full of capped brood. 

My mentor has never heard of a new colony drawing out their foundation, filling and capping with honey in such a short time (in south central Okla). 

My mentor suggested I take the super filled with honey off and put another medium super on top of my hive body. He then suggested I put the full honey super back on the hive, on top of the empty hive body. 

Any suggestions or comments would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

when one of my italian mutt hives, split or swarm, does this well, i usually find they are robbing.
good luck,mike


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree with your mentor, put another box between the brood box and box with honey. Im not in your area so I will lean towards your mentors advice as to which size box to place on them, here I would give them another deep w/ foundation frames and move up 2 frames of brood into the new box, placing the other 2 foundation frames below between brood frames. Nurse bees would move up to tend the brood and as it emerges the queen will usually move up and lay in those frames as they are drawing the others. Due to seasonal constraints, length of flow, etc your mentor may be correct in advising to put a medium in there between the deep and the honey. Go with his advice if no others from your area chime in here, and good luck, you've got a good start for them with a full super for winter stores.


----------



## Hoxbar (Mar 1, 2010)

DO you think I could rob this super that is full of honey? Our fall honey is not fit to eat, it tastes like a green pecan smells. Could I not let them winter on the fall honey crop?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

lots of beekeeps rob after the spring flow and fed'em sugar syrup in the dearth/fall on the premise that honey is more valuable than sugar water.
good luck,mike


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Sure you can take this honey, like I said Im not sure what your flows are and seasons are like. If you can get this honey extracted quickly, maybe by a friend or mentor, you could give the bees the drawn empty comb and see if she moves up to lay in it.


----------

